# What program opens these file ext?



## BadCompany (Jun 2, 2004)

Hello,

I'm trying to open a file extension and can't seem to find the right program to open it. It is supposed to be images of the moon and we are trying to map the moon. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

here is the URL to the files:

http://www.astro.cornell.edu/~jlm/out/pds/npdem.lbl
http://www.astro.cornell.edu/~jlm/out/pds/npdem.img

I'm trying to do this using Windows 2000 Pro.


----------



## zenato (Feb 2, 2002)

www.filext.com/


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The LBL "file" is clearly not a graphic since it opens in notepad with readable text. I don't know what the IMG file is because it doesn't open in any image program I have. Who told you these were picture files? The only IMG files I've used were floppy images.

I think you need to talk to the person who put these files on the server.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

The LBL file is indeed a text file, description here
http://wwwpds.wustl.edu/dataserv/userhelp.html


----------



## NT4.0 (Aug 12, 2004)

An .img file must be a CD image.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

looks like some kind of vector view that requires a custom software package to read.


----------

